# Universal Flashlight Lens/Objective Protector that snaps open & closed! Pics!



## Tractorshaft (Jan 15, 2013)

I was going through some of my old gun junk this afternoon and when I found some old scope objective covers I thought to myself...I wonder if.....Well, low and behold one of them slipped right over the lens of my M*G D and looked right at home! _*Butler Creek makes nearly all sizes of covers and I have included a chart showing the various sizes*_. 

They sell two different kinds of lens covers, the one you want is for the objective end. The eyepiece cover has a spring loaded button on it that is unnecessary and does not work nearly as well as the simple objective cover. It too is spring loaded and either of the little "Ears" will pop it right open where it stays until you "Snap" it back into the locked position. 

The covers are only a few dollars and seems to me a good value given the protection it provides to the lens end of your light. Inexpensive, functional and it fills a "Niche" that exists for many of us who want to protect the glass lens on the front of our lights.

If you are like me, my bigger lights spend a lot of time in my vehicle where they roll around on the seat and sometimes floorboard. Hopefully my fellow luminary's will enjoy my serendipitous find. As they say..A picture is worth......Well, here ya go!

Butler Creek #40, 2.25" Scope Objective Cover shown here on my M*G 85

http://i1355.photobucket.com/albums/q715/KB1LTG/Mag4_1_zps3b4bc6e5.jpg[/IMG]

http://i1355.photobucket.com/albums/q715/KB1LTG/Mag1_zps274d1204.jpg
http://i1355.photobucket.com/albums/q715/KB1LTG/Mag2_zpsc7bd4df8.jpg

http://i1355.photobucket.com/albums/q715/KB1LTG/Mag3_zps91979881.jpg

http://i1355.photobucket.com/albums/q715/KB1LTG/ButlerCreekSizeChart_zpsf0c24858.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Gregozedobe (Jan 16, 2013)

That is a useful protector. I can see people modding one by cutting out the protective disk and glueing in a diffuser lens - hey presto a quick change throw to flood converter


----------



## Lou Minescence (Jan 16, 2013)

Butler Creek also makes see through scope covers. I use them to make flip open diffusers and color filters for my flashlights. I use the Lee filters swatch book to choose the type of diffuser material and sometimes a color from the hundreds of choices in the book. Many choices and combinations.


----------



## Cataract (Jan 17, 2013)

I knew about that, but was forgetting. Thanks for the conversion chart, that will certainly make things a lot easier. I was thinking about putting a lee filter semi-permanently on a flashlight to convert it to 650nm, but this is a much better option


----------



## argleargle (Jan 19, 2013)

I love this thread very much. Using gun parts on flashlights just seems very, very right to me. Anyone else feel like when you're sliding cells into a flashlight that you're "reloading?"

Don't forget about that wonderful tool, the LCD screen english/metric caliper... quite cheap.


----------



## Paladin (Jan 19, 2013)

Been there, done that.

Paladin

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?154954-C-D-Maglite-head-protection


----------



## Lou Minescence (Jan 20, 2013)

I added a few pictures to give some ideas. A spring loaded flip open diffuser or color filter lense protector. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?320811-Changing-LED-Tint-With-Filters


----------



## mbw_151 (Jan 20, 2013)

Does anyone know if the 1.221 cover will fit on a Z44 Surefire bezel? I know the Z44 is nominally 1.25, but I haven't put calipers on these to confirm the measurement at this level of accuracy.


----------



## jamesmyname (Jan 21, 2013)

Great idea. This is going on my to-do list. I'd love to have a diffuser for my foursevens X10.


----------



## SCEMan (Jan 29, 2013)

I just added a diffuser to my Saab modded STL-V6. Now I have both a super wide flood beam and awesome thrower in one light. And I can easily switch back and forth using my finger tips. Plus it allows lens & bezel protection when carrying or in-transit. Really adds versatility to a pure thrower :thumbsup:


----------



## Cataract (Jan 30, 2013)

I yet have to stop at the local gun shop. How light-tight are these? can you see any light leaking from the sides of the cover at all?


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the tip!

How solid are tubes these? Should I get one that is slightly larger and fit it with O Rings or should I get one that is slightly smaller so that the rubber will snap around the barrel of the light?


----------



## SCEMan (Jan 30, 2013)

Cataract said:


> I yet have to stop at the local gun shop. How light-tight are these? can you see any light leaking from the sides of the cover at all?



Just checked, no light leak on high. Mine is very tight and needed some filing for the cap to snap shut properly. I'd advise taking your light and trying the bezel fit and cap operation.


----------



## SCEMan (Jan 30, 2013)

EscapeVelocity said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> How solid are tubes these? Should I get one that is slightly larger and fit it with O Rings or should I get one that is slightly smaller so that the rubber will snap around the barrel of the light?



Finding the right size is the key. Too small won't work as the tube will be stretched too tight for the cap to snap closed. Better to be a little loose and wrap electric tape on the bezel for tightness.


----------



## Cataract (Jan 30, 2013)

SCEMan said:


> Just checked, no light leak on high. Mine is very tight and needed some filing for the cap to snap shut properly. I'd advise taking your light and trying the bezel fit and cap operation.



:twothumbs: thanks for the info. I'll be passing by a big gun shop on my way back from the one client that sprouted my need for a filter, so I'm sure to have my light on me


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 1, 2013)

So is the #40 the best size for C and D cell MagLites?


----------



## Cataract (Feb 4, 2013)

Well... the guys at the local gun shop seemed to ignore that there are sizes smaller than 4", plus I just put the caliper to my light and it is a little smaller than 1". I guess I'll have to find another option for this one.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 5, 2013)

Any feedback on whether to get the #39 or #40 Butler Creek Objective Cover to fit a Maglite C & D?


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 8, 2013)

Butler Creek #40 Objective Flip Cover works a treet on the C and D MagLites old version and new version. It slides on snug and is light tight. And is easy to remove with some finesse but is in no danger of coming off itself even with rough use.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Feb 8, 2013)

I actually started a thread several months ago asking about this, because the only light I own that has a convenient lens protection system is my Eagletac G25C2. I bought the extra fold-able diffuser lens that can be locked closed over the main lens or swung open. I dont even like diffusers, I only use it for its protection quality. But aside from that, all my other lights are unprotected, and I just figured that there must be something that can be done to alleviate this problem and a fold-able scope lens cover would be ideal.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 4, 2013)

SCEMan said:


> I just added a diffuser to my Saab modded STL-V6. Now I have both a super wide flood beam and awesome thrower in one light. And I can easily switch back and forth using my finger tips. Plus it allows lens & bezel protection when carrying or in-transit. Really adds versatility to a pure thrower :thumbsup:




Great thread. I plan on stopping by a local gun shop with a few lights. 

It would be great for those who have found good fitting covers to let others know which model was purchased and which light it fit. 

I love the protection offered by a nice diffuser cap, but especially love the soft gentle spread of light in a room. I don't like cone shaped diffusers. Two from Nitecore are almost all clear plastic, which does not have the soft effect of the shaded, or 'snow' like covers. 

I ordered the three sold by Fasttech, 3 different sizes, just to see how they do on different lights. They are very inexpensive.


----------



## Pekka (Mar 5, 2013)

Is it just me, or do those scope covers bear striking resemblance to these? :thinking:


----------



## gsr (Mar 5, 2013)

Weaver also makes flip up scope covers that could be repurposed for flashlight applications, as well. They are priced close to the Buttler Creek covers.


----------



## SCEMan (Mar 6, 2013)

Butler Creek Blizzard Scope Cover size 5 with homemade diffuser lens


----------



## PocketBeam (Mar 31, 2013)

SCEMan said:


> Butler Creek Blizzard Scope Cover size 5 with homemade diffuser lens



Any beam shots with that? Is it a narrow diffused beam, or wide angle? Would it be good for lighting a room for photography?


----------



## SCEMan (Mar 31, 2013)

No beam shot, but it like carrying a soft white light bulb around. Lights up entire room evenly although there is a brighter center area. I guess a more opaque filter material than I used could eliminate that at the expense of less output.


----------



## Slazmo (Apr 20, 2013)

I like that idea - whats the quality of Butler Creek? Also how is the lense installed is it glued or pressed in? Easy to get it out and replace the diffuser lense?

Cant find any Butler Cr stuff here in Aus - eBay here we go again... And no-one will ship to Aus for less then the scope covers worth... Argh...


----------



## SCEMan (Apr 20, 2013)

Quality is good - I've used them on firearm optics w/o problems for 20+ years. The lens is held in place by a metal retaining ring. It's easily removed once you discover the trick to slipping the ring off the retaining tabs. Pick your own diffuser material, cut to fit or apply to clear lens and you're set. Been using mine on nightly walks with no issues. 

One-handed operation from diffuser to throw is so convenient. 





Slazmo said:


> I like that idea - whats the quality of Butler Creek? Also how is the lense installed is it glued or pressed in? Easy to get it out and replace the diffuser lense?
> 
> Cant find any Butler Cr stuff here in Aus - eBay here we go again... And no-one will ship to Aus for less then the scope covers worth... Argh...


----------



## vista (Dec 3, 2013)

So I think I havefound a near perfect solution, that requires a little bit of work but wellworth the it as the end result is solid. I found the Eagletac G25C2 whichhas the same outside dimensions of the EA4 but the thread size and patternare off by a few millimeters meaning I was unable to unscrew the default bezeland screw this one on even after trying varies thickness of Teflon tape, so Ithen started looking for a tap large enough to put threads in the end of thebezel to screw the diffuser on to which also lead to not finding the correctdiameter or thread spacing required so as a last resort I defaulted to myDremel . I wound up using one of the stone grinding wheels to take thethreads off and then used one of the diamond wheel tapered bits (unfortunatelyit looks like Dremel no longer lists the exact one) but it has the shape of the121 High Speed Cutter but the surface of the Diamond Wheels. The idea isto shape the diffuser thread area to the shape of the inside bezel on the EA4. I then had to put a piece of course sandpaper on the table and sand some of the end of the diffuser thread area down togive it a tight fit.. All of this took about 30 minutes. After I wassatisfied with the fit I used epoxy to glue them together and then some glossyblack paint to make it look more like uniform.



More photos of the build process: https://plus.google.com/photos/111077512176533280391/albums/5953333094809057393


----------

